# [Diskussionsthread] Ist die Musik wirklich heutzutage schlechter geworden?



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Moin!


Ich höre mal immer wieder Freunde und Kollegen sagen die Musik wäre heutzutage schlechter geworden.
Aber pauschal kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Klar gibt es auch viel Müll aber auch immer mal wieder Lieder wo ich sage "Wow ist das geil".Klar man hat seine Lieblingsjahrzehnte. Am besten gefällt mir persönlich die Musik aus den 80´ern. Gefolgt von den 90´ern. Was aber wohl daran liegt das ich in der Zeit aufgewachsen bin. Jemand der noch älter ist findet wahrscheinlich die 70´er oder 60´er gut. Mir ist aufgefallen das Trend Richtung Retro geht. Im Radio spielen sie Lieder welche in der Machart sind. Und auch "NewRetroWave" ist sehr beliebt. Ein Arbeitskollege will immer "WDR4" hören. Weil sie dort viele Lieder von früher spielen.
Die Menschen sehnen sich also mehr nach "Klassikern", "Oldschool" oder "Oldies", habe ich den Eindruck.

Hier mal zwei Lieder welche mir so einfallen, welche ich den letzten Jahren gehört habe und ich gut fand und in der Machart von früher sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und neuerdings, viel im Radio gespielt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbYQErtM9Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Welches mein aktuelles Lieblings-Lied ist.
Es gibt sicherlich noch viel mehr Beispiele. Aber die sind mir gerade spontan eingefallen.

Wie seht ihr das Ganze?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das Ganze?


Es wird einfach viel verdrängt weil es eben schlecht war. Heute spielt ja  auch bei den Oldi-Sendern keiner mehr die Charts von 1968 sondern das was wirklich gut war.
Dazu kommt natürlich dass sich immer Mal wieder andere Genres nach vorne drücken die man nicht toll findet (90/00er Techno meinerseits)  ohne dass die anderen dadurch aber weg sind (währenddessen gab es immer noch ne Menge Rock/Grunge/NuMetal, das Chart-Hoch war nur durch), sie sind nur einfach gerade nicht das beliebteste.
Und jetzt mach ich etwas Trap an weil das gefällt mir z.T. sogar


----------



## doedelmeister (11. Dezember 2020)

Was heisst "Musik schlechter geworden"? Musik ist ja extrem breit, zig Genres und das was in den Charts läuft repräsentiert ja nicht unbedingt das, was ein Genre an Künstlern zu bieten hat.

Glaube heute ist es durch Spotify und Streaming sehr viel einfacher seine Musik zu verbreiten und Geld damit zu verdienen. Man braucht nicht mehr zwingend Majors, man braucht keine physischen Veröffentlichungen mehr und damit auch wesentlich weniger Kapitalaufwand.

Relevanz der Streamingdienste führt aber auch zu negativen Effekten. Hier ist die Zielgruppe 13-19 Jahre sehr stark repräsentiert und gerade im Rap/Deutschrap wird halt seit einiger Zeit exakt für diese Zielgruppe schnell zusammengeschissener Müll produziert um hoch in den Playlists gerankt zu werden und damit Kohle abzugreifen.

Natürlich hast du in populären Genres wie Pop und Deutschrap auch schon länger das Phänomen dass die Eigenleistung in der Musik vieler Künstler halt auch kaum noch vorhanden ist. Texte lässt man sich schreiben, Beats lässt man sich produzieren und im Pop werden ja schon seit Jahrzehnten gerne ganze Songs von unbekannteren Künstler/innen abgekauft.
Eine Helene Fischer macht trotz der Einfachheit ihrer Musik im Grunde kaum was selbst. Die dumpfen Texte schreiben andere und die Lieder machen Produzententeams der Majors für sie fertig. Und die Liveauftritte sind alle Playback und die Omis klatschen trotzdem im Takt...
Nur die mal als Beispiel rausgenommen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

Deutschrap ist z.B. so ein Beispiel wo Charterfolg und das was mir gut gefällt selten zusammen passen. Trotzdem gibt es guten deutschen Rap und Hip-Hop. Fatoni, Keno/MoopMama, JuseJu, Antilopen, Dendemann etc.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde die pauschale Haltung "Charts - bitte nicht!" genauso unangemessen wie "früher war alles besser".
Auch in den Charts gibt es immer mal wieder gute Lieder.
Aber ich lege mich auch nicht nur auf eine Genre fest. Ich bin da sehr vielseitig was meinen Musik-Geschmack angeht und auch offen (für neues).


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich höre mal immer wieder Freunde und Kollegen sagen die Musik wäre heutzutage schlechter geworden.


Ist so.
Es ist alles austauschbar. Kein Künstler hat noch eine eigene Linie. Dazu der ganze Casting Kram.

Jan Böhmermannn hat das mal gut auf den Punkt gebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8MVXC_hqNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist so.
> Es ist alles austauschbar. Kein Künstler hat noch eine eigene Linie. Dazu der ganze Casting Kram.


Meinst du mit "Linie" einen eigenen (unverwechselbaren) Style?

Davon gibt es noch welche, wenn an sich mal auf die einlässt und mit näher beschäftigt. 
Man muß sie ja nicht gut finden, ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Aber die gibt es definitiv.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es wird einfach viel verdrängt weil es eben schlecht war.


Stimmt.
Müll gab es immer.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute spielt ja  auch bei den Oldi-Sendern keiner mehr die Charts von 1968 sondern das was wirklich gut war.


Klar.
Die guten Rocker kamen ja erst mit Woodstock auf die Bühne und ins Radio.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Dazu kommt natürlich dass sich immer Mal wieder andere Genres nach vorne drücken die man nicht toll findet (90/00er Techno meinerseits)  ohne dass die anderen dadurch aber weg sind (währenddessen gab es immer noch ne Menge Rock/Grunge/NuMetal, das Chart-Hoch war nur durch), sie sind nur einfach gerade nicht das beliebteste.


Jeder liebt eben das, was er als Jugendlicher gern gehört hat.

Das schlimme ist, daß viele Radiosender feste Playlisten haben und die immer wieder durchnudeln.

Für mich, als Fan der 70er ist da bei 30 Titeln meist nur einer dabei (bei mehreren Radiosendern getestet).
Warum soll ich mir ein Programm anhören, was mir nicht gefällt?

Seit 2000 hab ich eine einzige CD gekauft:
Brave New World von Iron Maiden.
Ja, ich bin auf der dunklen Seite der Macht.

Die alten Rocker haben den Schwung der 70er schon lange nicht mehr.
Infinite von Deep Purple klingt wie die schaumgebremste Version der Gillan Band - was sie ja darstellt.

Ohne Blackmoore und Lord sind die kreativen Köpfe weg, was soll da kommen - Sorry Ian.

Auf "13" von Black Sabbath ist auch der Dampf raus.
Einzig "God is Dead§ klingt wie früher "War Pigs", aber die krachenden Riffs von "Paranoid" und die treibende dunkle Kraft der Drums sind nirgends zu hören.

Iron Maidens neue hab ich komplett mal durchgehört - das Geld war mir zu schade.
Wo ist der Druck hin?!

Wo sind die Kracher wie "Run Thrue The Hills" oder "Powerslave" oder ... ?
Kann denn keiner mal einen Gang zulegen?
Die Musik heißt Rock and Roll.
Aber da rollt nichts mehr, wenn die Marshalls loslegen.

Ja, die Protagonisten sind alle im Pensionärsalter und so spielen sie auch.

Von den neueren Gruppen hab ich noch nichts wiederhörbares gehört.
Der Effekt "Kauf die CD, aber schnell!" stellt sich einfach nicht ein.

Das war früher anders .
"Rising" hab ich mir zwei mal gekauft, weil ich "A Light In The Black" wohl mehr als tausend mal gehört habe.
Das Instrumentalstück in der Mitte hab ich so noch von niemand  anderem gehört, als von Ritchie, Cozy und Tony.

Man kann auch elektronisch sehr viel gute, abwechslunsreiche  Musik produzieren (Genesis, Mike Oldfield, J.M. Jarre, Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, ELP, Marillion, ...), aber da kommt auch nichts.

An den Instrumenten kann es nicht liegen, die sind viel besseres, als die der 70er Jahre.
Singen können die Sänger sicher auch.

Warum kommt dann kein neuer Ian Anderson, Ian Gillan, Ronny James Dio oder ähnliche Größen in die Charts?

Wieso hört man nicht solche Ohrwürmer wie Smoke on the Water, Aqualong, Birds of Prey, Hallowed by the Name, Paranoid, July Morning, Stairway to heaven, We will Rock You ... im Radio?

Die sind so festgefressen, da höre ich nur die ersten zwei Takte und weiß, was es ist.

Hier mal die Playlist von Bayern 3 Radio heute (früher einer meiner Lieblingssender mit Tommy Gottschalk und Günnie Jauch):



Spoiler: BR 3 Radio Playlist 11.12.2020



10:05

Twocolors Lovefool
10:08

Maroon 5 Memories
10:11

Sia feat. Kendrick Lamar The greatest
10:14

Claudia Koreck / Django 3000 / Stefan Dettl u. a. HOOK Auf bessere Zeiten (Sternstundensong 2020)
10:15

Claudia Koreck / Django 3000 / Stefan Dettl u. a. Auf bessere Zeiten (Sternstundensong 2020)
10:20

Black Eyed Peas I Gotta Feeling
10:23

Ava Max Kings & Queens
10:30

Nea Some say
10:33

Robin Schulz feat. Kiddo All We Got
10:39

Band Aid Do they know it's Christmas (1984)
10:43

Rita Ora Let You Love Me
10:48

Jax Jones & Au/Ra I miss u
10:52

Ed Sheeran Shape of You
10:55

JC Stewart I Need You To Hate Me
10:58

Surf Mesa feat. Emilee Ily (I love you Baby)



Alles, was mir gefällt, ist *rot *markiert.

Ja, da ist nichts.

Ich habe einen sehr speziellen Musikgeschmack, aber daß da GAR NICHTS dabei ist ... .

Schaut euch das mal an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPnNGJLj584

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Was da der Haufen Rentner mit dem besten Sänger der Rockgeschichte ( R.I.P Ronny) abliefert, ist einfach sagenhaft.

Keine Ahnung, wieso das keiner genau so abliefern kann, aber hören und sehentut man von solchen Größen einfach nichts.

Und das TV-Programm, ja, ich bin Anlogfernseher, abliefert, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit: Die Schlagerparade der 70er, Schlagertrefffen, die besten Schlager ... sorry  .

Wo ist der Rockpalast mit Roger McGuinn, Little Feet, Mott the Hoople, Police, Motörhead, Direstraits, Thin Lizzy, Peter Gabriel, Golden Earring ... um nur mal meine Richtung ganz kurz anzureißen?

Dafür bezahle ich jeden Monat.


----------



## rabe08 (11. Dezember 2020)

Nein, die Musik ist nicht schlechter geworden. Die (Medien-) Welt hat sich geändert. Was hatten wir früher ™ denn? TV: 3 Sender. Diese Sender haben versucht, das gesamte Musikspektrum abzudecken. Dann kam auch mal Motörhead live in ZDF-Abendprogramm. Echt, ich habe es gesehen. Oder Perlen wie der Beat-Club. Recherchier mal, wer da alles aufgetreten ist. Alfred Biolek, Jürgen von der Lippe u.A. haben in ihren Shows immer zugesehen, Acts zu haben, die man noch nie gesehen hat. Formel 1 war unser Tor zur Welt mit den Charts. Heute? Der Mainstream ist glatt gebügelt und Zielgruppen-fokussiert. ARD und ZDF zielt auf 60+. Die stellen dort die Mehrheit der Zuschauer, auf der anderen Seite ist das dadurch auch ein selbstverstärkender Effekt. Ansonsten haben wir alles, was wir wollen, mit einem Mausklick. 
Schauen wir mal aufs Radio: im Mainstream regiert die Formatradio-Pest. Je nach Sender 400 bis 2000 Songs in der Playlist. Was anderes wird tagsüber nicht gespielt. Es könnte das Publikum verschrecken. Das Mainstreamradio-Publikum will nicht überrascht werden. Die Musikindustrie produziert konstant Formatradio-Material, immer gleich, immer öde, bloß keine Überraschung. Den Trend gibt es schon lange, auch die großen Musikkonzerne fokussieren sich schon lange. Anfang der 2000er habe ich im Bertelsmann-Umfeld gearbeitet. Als die sich für den BMG Verkauf an Sony Schick gemacht haben. Das war ein Massaker. Alle Künstler, die nicht genug eingebracht haben, wurden gefeuert. Es blieben nicht viele übrig. Mainstream zählt, sonst nichts. Früher ™ haben sich die Labels mit Künstlern geschmückt, die nichts einbrachten, aber von der Kritik geschätzt wurden. Das gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Die Künstler gibt es immer noch, du findest sie im Netz.

Wir haben viel mehr als 10.000 Webradio Spartensender, für jeden Geschmack etwas. Nett würde ich das nennen. Ich würde gerne wieder Sender haben, die mich Genre-übergreifend überraschen und mir auch ungewohntes anbieten. Einfach mal so. Scheint aber leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Dezember 2020)

Sehe ich auch so, je nach Geschmack kann man heute fast unbegrenzt neue Titel oder Interpreten über diverse Plattformen finden. Streamingdienste mit teils personalisierten Playlisten hören und so immer wieder andere, ähnliche Künstler entdecken. 

Vorbei die Zeit wo 2-3 große TV Sender die Musikbranche vorgefiltert haben, um uns dann zu präsentieren, was man für gut genug erachtet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "Linie" einen eigenen (unverwechselbaren) Style?
> 
> Davon gibt es noch welche, wenn an sich mal auf die einlässt und mit näher beschäftigt.
> Man muß sie ja nicht gut finden, ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Aber die gibt es definitiv.


Meinst du den Heulbarde Ed Sheeran?
Der sollte Schauspieler werden. In Game of Thrones war er super.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

"Es gefällt mir (nicht)", "es ist leicht wieder zu erkennen" und "sowas gab es vorher noch nicht" sind drei getrennte Kategorien. 
Trettmann hakt z.B. die letzten beiden locker ab, aber in welche Varianten von Nr1 das passt ist vollkommen abhängig vom Hörer.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du den Heulbarde Ed Sheeran?
> Der sollte Schauspieler werden. In Game of Thrones war er super.


Ohje, ich wüsste weder den Namen noch wo wer schauspielert, bist du sicher, dass du nicht schon zum Fan geworden bist?
Also ich mein, wenn ich kein Bock auf Schach hab, schaue ich keine Schachpartien an.

So ähnlich verhält sich das auch mit Chart-/ Popmusik und Radiohören.

Gibt genügend Künstler mit eigener Linie, eigenem Style und und und, die laufen aber eben gerade deshalb nicht über die großen Medien, da diese eine Nische bedienen. War schon immer so und betrifft eigentlich jede Kunstform auch außerhalb der Musik.

Beispiel gefällig?  Link


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du den Heulbarde Ed Sheeran?


U.a. ich mag seine Musik.

Oder "The Weeknd" z.B. oder "Imagine Dragons", "Maroon 5", "Lady Gaga",  "Dua Lipa", "Miley Cyrus" usw.

Von deutschen Rappern auf jeden Fall Sido, Curse, Sammy Deluxe.

Aber auch weniger bekannte Künstler wie Tony Anderson,  M83, Thomas Bergersen, Dreamstate Logic,  2 Steps from Hell, welche Trailer - Filmmusik machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mkUp1V3ys0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder "Gesaffelstein"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgW0BSuy5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder "The Midnight"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiSB2Fbw9gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (11. Dezember 2020)

Deutsche Musik mag ich überhaupt nicht (Schlager, Hip Hop, Rock etc.) 
Höre ab und zu Jazz, House, Techno (nicht diesen Kinder Techno Kram was heute gespielt bzw. Produziert wird wird).
Hier zwei Lieder was es mir dieses Jahr angetan hat:
Origianl




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1CiINFsBkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Remix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8nm3d-bpIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WePFy-9eBUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

Das war noch Musik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war noch Musik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## doedelmeister (11. Dezember 2020)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal aufs Radio: im Mainstream regiert die Formatradio-Pest. Je nach Sender 400 bis 2000 Songs in der Playlist. Was anderes wird tagsüber nicht gespielt. Es könnte das Publikum verschrecken. Das Mainstreamradio-Publikum will nicht überrascht werden. Die Musikindustrie produziert konstant Formatradio-Material, immer gleich, immer öde, bloß keine Überraschung. Den Trend gibt es schon lange, auch die großen Musikkonzerne fokussieren sich schon lange.



Das ist schon optimistisch. Wenn ich hier die "normalen" Radiosender mit halbwegs zeitgemässer Musik anschaue sind das gefühlt am Tag immer die gleichen 20-50 Tracks die alle Stunde mal wiederholt werden.

Persönlich schätze ich deswegen den Apple Music sender wie Beats 1. Da gibts zwar auch sone Chartshow, aber auch viele DJs und Gäste mit Interviews und Musikauswahl zu bestimmten Themen und Anlässen. Halt auch Musik abseits der Charts.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

Bruce Springsteen höre ich immer gerne wieder.
Oder Phil Collins, George Michael, Elton John.
Die Musik prägt, an die erinnere ich mich noch nach Jahren, aber wenn ich heute Musik höre, habe ich sie kurz danach wieder vergessen und wenn ich ein Stück höre, das 1-2 Jahre alt ist, weiß ich nicht mehr, wer das gesungen hat.
Das hat sich einfach geändert im Laufe der Zeit. Musik ist austauschbar geworden. Nur noch ein Konsumgut wie Klamotten -- 1x anziehen und danach wegwerfen.
Schlimme Entwicklung.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bruce Springsteen höre ich immer gerne wieder.
> Oder Phil Collins, George Michael, Elton John.


Dann gefällt dir das hier bestimmt auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILWSp0m9G2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 oder?

Das ist eben alles typische 80´er Pop - und Rockmusik.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Musik prägt, an die erinnere ich mich noch nach Jahren, aber wenn ich heute Musik höre, habe ich sie kurz danach wieder vergessen und wenn ich ein Stück höre, das 1-2 Jahre alt ist, weiß ich nicht mehr, wer das gesungen hat.
> Das hat sich einfach geändert im Laufe der Zeit. Musik ist austauschbar geworden. Nur noch ein Konsumgut wie Klamotten -- 1x anziehen und danach wegwerfen.
> Schlimme Entwicklung.


Bei mir nicht. Wenn mir was gefällt vergesse ich das nicht. Und von den neuen Sachen gefällt mir auch so einiges.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gefällt dir das hier bestimmt auch


Nö.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war noch Musik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt schauen wir uns Mal an wer da in den Charts war 





						Liste der Nummer-eins-Hits in Deutschland (1984) – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



U.A. zwei Mal Frankie goes to Hollywood und ein paar die heute wohl keiner mehr kennt
Oder 





						Liste der Nummer-eins-Hits in Deutschland (1985) – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Mehrfach Modern Talking
-> Früher war es auch nicht besser


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö.


Hmm, komisch.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist eben alles typische 80´er Pop - und Rockmusik.


Wie gesagt -- George Michael. Ein großartiger Künstler. Schade, dass er nicht mehr lebt.
Und wo ist das 80er?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwZAYdHcDtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und jetzt schauen wir uns Mal an wer da in den Charts war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alphaville mit "Big in Japan" ist auch dabei. Der Sänger "Marian Gold" kommt aus meiner Heimatstadt. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -- George Michael. Ein großartiger Künstler. Schade, dass er nicht mehr lebt.


Ja der war  spitze!


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist das 80er?


Deine anderen Beispiele sind aus den 80´ern.

Prince war auch mega





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvnYmWpD_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deine anderen Beispiele sind aus den 80´ern.


Hat Bruce Springsteen seit den 80er keine Musik mehr gemacht? Natürlich hat er.
Wie alle anderen auch. Die sind seit Jahrzehnten im Geschäft.
Sag mir doch mal 3 Gewinner von DSDS? Ich kenne nur einen. Das ist der erste. Der ist heute immer noch im Geschäft. Respekt an Alexander, dass er das geschafft hat.
Aber irgendein anderer? Mir fällt keiner ein.
Und das kannst du durch die gesamte Casting Geschichte ziehen. Nichts bleibt hängen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Bruce Springsteen seit den 80er keine Musik mehr gemacht? Natürlich hat er.
> Wie alle anderen auch. Die sind seit Jahrzehnten im Geschäft.


Das stimmt. Aber da hatten viele ihre größten Erfolge.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sag mir doch mal 3 Gewinner von DSDS? Ich kenne nur einen. Das ist der erste. Der ist heute immer noch im Geschäft. Respekt an Alexander, dass er das geschafft hat.
> Aber irgendein anderer? Mir fällt keiner ein.
> Und das kannst du durch die gesamte Casting Geschichte ziehen. Nichts bleibt hängen.


Ja davon vergisst man die wieder schnell. Sind meistens dann auch nur "Eintagsfliegen".


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber da hatten viele ihre größten Erfolge.


Damals hast du auch noch Stückzahlen verkauft. Das gibt es heute nicht mehr.
Heute wirst du mit Verkaufszahlen Platz 1, wo du früher nicht mal in die Charts kamst.
Die Leute leben heute von den Konzerten. Da wird das große Geld gemacht.
Das ist auch das Problem. Leute wie Bruce Springsteen verkraften es, wenn man mal ein Jahr lang keine Konzerte geben kann. aber andere, die nichts haben und jeden Auftritt brauchen, haben nicht so viel Glück.
Da wünsche ich mir mal, dass die ganzen Stars mal aufhören sich selbst bei Preisverleihungen zu feiern sondern mal an die denken, die nicht so viel Glück hatten.


----------



## rabe08 (11. Dezember 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Das ist schon optimistisch. Wenn ich hier die "normalen" Radiosender mit halbwegs zeitgemässer Musik anschaue sind das gefühlt am Tag immer die gleichen 20-50 Tracks die alle Stunde mal wiederholt werden.


Das sind schon offizielle Zahlen. WDR2 behauptet, 2000 Titel in der Playlist zu haben, bei den privaten sind es 400-800, kenne Leute, die bei denen arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Das sind schon offizielle Zahlen. WDR2 behauptet, 2000 Titel in der Playlist zu haben, bei den privaten sind es 400-800, kenne Leute, die bei denen arbeiten.


Aber in der Chartrotation wiederholen sich bestimmte Songs mehr als andere.
Ich weiß nicht nach welchen Kriterien die das machen.
Ob die dafür mehr Geld kriegen?


----------



## doedelmeister (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damals hast du auch noch Stückzahlen verkauft. Das gibt es heute nicht mehr.
> Heute wirst du mit Verkaufszahlen Platz 1, wo du früher nicht mal in die Charts kamst.
> Die Leute leben heute von den Konzerten. Da wird das große Geld gemacht.
> Das ist auch das Problem. Leute wie Bruce Springsteen verkraften es, wenn man mal ein Jahr lang keine Konzerte geben kann. aber andere, die nichts haben und jeden Auftritt brauchen, haben nicht so viel Glück.
> Da wünsche ich mir mal, dass die ganzen Stars mal aufhören sich selbst bei Preisverleihungen zu feiern sondern mal an die denken, die nicht so viel Glück hatten.


Naja gut,  Verkaufszahlen heute sind ja auch nicht mehr vergleichbar. Früher gabs noch CDs und Platten, heute ist das eine Medium tot und das andere lebt als Retromedium weiter. Heute werden Streams mittels Verteilerschlüssel in die Chartwertung eingerechnet. Und Künstler können damit auch echt gut verdienen, wenn sie nicht schlechte Verträge mit ihren Major Labels ausgehandelt haben.

Ist halt schwer zu sagen "Die haben früher noch mehr verkauft", wenn Verkauf als Bezugsgröße heute relativ irrelevant ist, weil kaum wer noch physisch kauft.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer zu sagen "Die haben früher noch mehr verkauft", wenn Verkauf als Bezugsgröße heute relativ irrelevant ist, weil kaum wer noch physisch kauft.


Heute lebst du aber einfach von den Konzerten.
Die Rolling Stones sind ja nicht deswegen Top Verdiener in der Branche, weil sie ständig in den Charts sind sondern weil sie ständig auf Welttourne sind.


----------



## pedi (11. Dezember 2020)

tja, musik ist treffliches thema, und endlos, dazu sind die geschmäcker viel zu verschieden.
viele wenden sich dabei mit grausen ab.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7oca1T6HeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhQWSW_AXAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


für mich sind das geniale musiker.
mich graust vor hipp-hopp und diesem dümmlichen rappgestottere, früher hiess das stottern und war heilbar.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute lebst du aber einfach von den Konzerten.
> Die Rolling Stones sind ja nicht deswegen Top Verdiener in der Branche, weil sie ständig in den Charts sind sondern weil sie ständig auf Welttourne sind.


Dieses Jahr konnte doch niemand aufs Konzert gehen.
Und erklär mir mal wie viele neue Deutschrapper z.B. an die ganze Kohle kommen.
Die fahren die dicksten Autos und haben alles am Start.
Durch Musik-Streamingseiten wie YouTube, Itunes, Spotify usw. Und CD Verkäufe.



pedi schrieb:


> mich graust vor hipp-hopp und diesem dümmlichen rappgestottere, früher hiess das stottern und war heilbar.


Beim stottern kann man aber bestimmte Buchstaben nicht aussprechen. Beim rappen schon. Deswegen heisst es auch Sprechgesang. Aber hör du mal weiter deine Volksmusik.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beim stottern kann man aber bestimmte Buchstaben nicht aussprechen.


Deswegen:
BTO - You Ain't See Nothing Yet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cia_v4vxfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Und noch ein kleines Volksliedchen mit Jodler:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hocus Pocus von Focus.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> mich graust vor hipp-hopp und diesem dümmlichen rappgestottere


Echt total dummes Gestotter 



			
				 MoopMama - Meermenschen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich zwei treffen, die sich kennen
> Reden sie sich ein, die Welt sei klein, doch nein, die Welt ist groß
> Es heißt, dass stille Wasser tief seien, doch an den tiefsten Stellen sind die Wellen hoch
> Und wir kommen alle aus dem Wasser irgendwie, doch was man dir auch sagt, wir saßen nie im selben Boot
> ...





			
				 Sammy Deluxe - Weck mich auf schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leben in einem Land, in dem mehr Schranken stehen, als es Wege gibt
> Mehr Mauern als Brücken, die Stimmung ist negativ
> Und die Alten fragen warum rauch ich täglich Weed
> Und warum sind ich und meine ganze Generation so depressiv?
> ...


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen bin ich gegen die ständigen Pauschalisierungen. Chart-Musik ist nicht per se schlecht.
Die Musik heutzutage ist nicht schlechter als früher.
Und Hip-Hop ist auch nicht schlechter oder minderwertiger als andere Musikrichtungen.


----------



## doedelmeister (11. Dezember 2020)

Naja die neuen "Spotify Rapper" sind schon nicht gut. Schnell hingerotzte ************************ um Streamingkohle abzugreifen. Ganzen Meros und Loreadanas, da ist keine Passion für die eigene Kunst oder Hiphop Kultur zu erkennen.

Bin mit HipHop aufgewachsen, das heute teilweise zu hören tut mir fast körperlich weh. Wobei natürlich heute noch viele gute Deutschrapper aktiv sind. Ein PA Sports aktuell mit seinen Tracks aus dem neuen Album zeigt was Rap ausmacht, nämlich durchdachte Texte über reale Themen.
Gibt noch dutzende andere gute Künstler auch genreübergreifend in Deutschland. Kriegen halt nicht alle den Erfolg, den ich ihnen wünschen würde.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2020)

Ja es gibt auch viel Müll. Aber manche Sachen sind echt gut.
Die letzten Tracks von Sido finde ich ganz gut. Man merkt das er Erwachsen geworden ist.
"Rilla" finde ich auch gut.  Oder "Motrip".
Die machen nicht so auf primitives Gangster-Getue.

Edit: Und von den älteren noch "Curse" und "Sammy Deluxe".


----------



## Amigo (12. Dezember 2020)

Imho ist Musik im gesamten besser geworden!
Der Einstieg ist günstiger, die Welt ist vernetzter und immer mehr Leute lernen die Basics etc. und produzieren eigene Werke.

Was mir missfällt, speziell im Hip Hop, ist dieser "Soundcloudhype", sehr viele Leute produzieren 2min. Tracks auf Trapbasis... und hoffen auf Kohle... dazu ist alles auch sehr generisch geworden in dem Bereich, zumindest das was auf SC, Youtube etc. trendet... ^^

E: Purple Disco Machine ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Musik in den Charts war nie generischer und anspruchsloser als heute. Dagegen war selbst Eurodance in den 90ern hoch komplex. 

Ändert nichts daran, dass es immer noch genug begabte Musiker und Bands gibt. 

Ich höre kein Radio, da eben fast nur der gleiche Einheitsbrei läuft.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

Naja, manche Sachen stechen aber auch heraus.
Dann höre ich das Lied im Radio und denke "Wow, ist das geil!"
Wie z.B. dieses hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHbYAUs9JCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man achte auf die Stimme von dem jungen Mann. Der Beat ist auch geil.

Aber ist natürlich wie immer auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2020)

Henning May ist ein markanter Sänger der leider wenig zu sagen hat. Deswegen sind die Features fast immer besser als das eigene Zeug. 
Ähnlich geht es mir bei Joss Stone. Ich mag die Stimme, z.B. bei Superheavy, aber ihre eigenen Alben begeistern mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es guten deutschen Rap


Du erwähnst Dendemann und vergisst Samy bzw. Dynamite Deluxe? Die Beginner? Ferris? Fünf Sterne? Fettes Brot? Deichkind (in fast allen Besetzungen) 


Die Musik doch seit Mozart, Beethoven, Bach usw. tot 

Das große Probelm ist ja: Zeiten und Generationen ändern sich, der eigene Musikgeschmack dagegen kaum.
Man erweitert sein Universum ein wenig über die bekannten Grenzen hinaus, bleibt aber trotzdem eigentlich immer seinen Wurzeln treu.

Es gibt allerdings auch heutzutage Songs, welche überhaupt nicht dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen, welche einen aber trotzdem extrem fesseln können. Manchmal schlichtund einfach aus "fanboyism" z.B.  (für Mr. Bond, James Bond) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-gLRp5bSpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aber über James Bond Soundtracks gibt es ja eh keine zwei Meinungen, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du erwähnst Dendemann und vergisst Samy bzw. Dynamite Deluxe? Die Beginner? Ferris? Fünf Sterne? Fettes Brot? Deichkind (in fast allen Besetzungen)


Die hälfte von deiner Liste machen aktuell keine/kaum Musik (Sterne, Beginner) oder sind tatsächlich deutlich schlechter geworden (Ferris).
Es ging ja gerade um Musik heutzutage und nicht um Musik um 2000, das ist auch schon wieder 20 Jahre her.
Samy findest du kurz danach als Zitat  .


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber über James Bond Soundtracks gibt es ja eh keine zwei Meinungen, oder?


Ach, Adele. Auch so ein Heulbarde.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, Adele. Auch so ein Heulbarde.


Ich kenne nur dieses eine Lied von ihr 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ging ja gerade um Musik heutzutage


Ja ok, aber dann kannst du doch "Deutsch-Rap" heutzutage auch zu 99% in die Tonne kloppen im vergleich zu damals


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur dieses eine Lied von ihr


Sei froh.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber dann kannst du doch "Deutsch-Rap" heutzutage auch zu 99% in die Tonne kloppen im vergleich zu damals


Die Leute von der von dir kritisierten Liste kennst du alle? Finde ich nicht soo schrottig.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Naja, HipHop ist nicht mehr soo meins, früher mal 

Was ich so die letzten Jahre im Radio etc. gehört habe spricht mich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## Optiki (16. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sei froh.


Bitte mach hier keinen auf "Oberboomer", nur weil dir die Musik nicht gefällt, ist nicht alles schlecht, was zur Zeit auf den Markt geworfen wird.  Deine ganzen Aussagen hier enthalten einfach viel zu viel Pauschalisierung und Verallgemeinerung. Keine Ahnung warum du auf DSDS so viel Wert legst, die Show hat niemals Aussagekraft über die Musik weltweit oder Deutschland gehabt.  Außer die Castings schau sich das in meinem Umfeld auch keiner mehr an.

Auch die Leute die sich so über Rap und HipHop aufregen, es gibt immer noch genug Künstler am "Rand", welche auch noch im alten Stil Musik machen, aber die die beiden Musikrichtung sind halt gerade einfach zu viel im Mainstream und da wird halt einfache Kost gekocht um viel Profit zu machen, das wird auch irgendwann wieder enden.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2020)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: egal welche Zeitepoche, egal welches Genre und welche Interpreten... mir gefallen von ganzen Alben so gut wie nie alle Lieder/Tracks. Wenn es hoch kommt sind es gut die Hälfte.  Manchmal nur 2-3.


----------



## RtZk (17. Dezember 2020)

Generell ist das doch wie immer das Gleiche, jede Generation finde das am Besten was zu der jeweiligen Zeit aufgekommen ist, ob es jetzt Musik, Filme oder Gesellschaftliche Veränderungen waren.
Der Satz "früher war alles besser" ist vermutlich so alt wie die Menschheit.





RyzA schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: egal welche Zeitepoche, egal welches Genre und welche Interpreten... mir gefallen von ganzen Alben so gut wie nie alle Lieder/Tracks. Wenn es hoch kommt sind es gut die Hälfte.  Manchmal nur 2-3.



Mir auch nicht, es gibt eigentlich auch nie den Fall, dass ich sonderlich viele Lieder von einem Interpreten mag.
Ausnahmen gibt es bei mir nur bei z.B. David Guetta (der aber logischerweise ja nicht selbst singt) und manchen anderen DJ's.


----------



## Nexus71 (28. März 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Was mir missfällt, speziell im Hip Hop, ist dieser "Soundcloudhype", sehr viele Leute produzieren 2min. Tracks auf Trapbasis... und hoffen auf Kohle... dazu ist alles auch sehr generisch geworden in dem Bereich, zumindest das was auf SC, Youtube etc. trendet... ^^


Bzgl. Spotify zB. da gibt es eine Doku die heisst "Der Rap Hack" ist lohnenswet anzusehen undvermutlich beruht vieles davon auch auf Wahrheit (kauf Dich in die Charts). Das geht aber auch bei SC, YT etc. nicht nur bei Spotify.

Ich höre keinen Rap/HipHop nur ein paar ältere (Public Enemy, IceT zB.) die Doku fand ich per Zufall, ist aber natürlich auf jedes Genre zu übertragen was halbwegs kommziell daherkommt..


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2021)

Als musikalischer (Fast-) Allesfresser habe ich keine Probleme, neue gute Musik zu entdecken. Und selbst wenn es mal eine Durststrecke gibt, kann man immer noch genug ältere Perlen finden, die man zu ihrem Erscheinen irgendwie verpasst bzw. übersehen hat oder noch nicht zu würdigen wusste.

In Sachen Rap und Hip Hop kann ich allerdings kaum mitreden, jedenfalls nicht bei den neueren Titeln. Ich mag ein paar ältere Sachen, die quasi jeder kennt und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen älteren "Geheimtipp", aber das war's dann auch schon.

Nach Alben gehe ich fast nie. Es gibt ein paar Konzeptalben, die als Gesamtkunstwerk stehen können (und müssen) und vielleicht ein Dutzend Alben, bei denen wirklich jeder Track zündet, aber ansonsten finden sich in meinem Archiv eher Einzeltitel. Das lädt aber zu gelegentlichen Random-Hörorgien ein, bei dem man das nimmt, was die Zufallswiedergabe ausspuckt. Als alter Sack mit entsprechend altem und umfangreichen Archiv entdeckt man da Sachen wieder, von denen man gar nicht mehr wusste, dass man sie hat.


----------



## soulstyle (28. März 2021)

Nö alles gut, wird halt viel mit elektronischer Unterstützung gemacht, aber sind genung Musiker da die das auch mit klassischen Instrumenten machen.
Was die Songtexte angeht, find ich ist es bei manchen einfach niveauloser gewordenist ala GANGSTASTYLE lach und wech.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auf der dunklen Seite der Macht.


Ist auch besser so, denn WIR haben die kekse.  
Und wenn du mit Saltatio Mortis und Feuerschwanz etwas anfangen kannst, kullert bestimmt auch noch irgendwo ein fässchen met herum  


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann schau dir mal  "The Darkness" an. Das sollte dir entgegen kommen.

Zum Thema:
Ob musik gut oder schlecht ist, ist eher relativ. In meinen augen hatten die 80er und 90er jahre (des letzten jahrhunderts) die größte hit-ausbeute. Ich für meinen teil kann mittlerweile kaum noch normales radio hören. Deshalb läuft, wo es nur geht, radio BOB. Da bekommt man wenigstens ACDC (plus derivate), bruce springsteen und co. Das kann man sich dann auch den ganzen tag geben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ob musik gut oder schlecht ist, ist eher relativ. In meinen augen hatten die 80er und 90er jahre (des letzten jahrhunderts) die größte hit-ausbeute.


Das kommt auf die Gruppe / Musiker an und wann sie aktiv waren.
Deep Purple hatte von 1970-74 jeweils einen Nr1.-Hit in Deutschland.

Da waren aber schon die Besetzungen 1-3 durch und Ritchie 2 Jahre Später mit Rainbow auf dem Höhepunkt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2m8TlDwNIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  .

Genau so, wie Led Zeppelin, Uriah Heep, Black Sabbath, Jethro Tull oder Pink Floyd.
Mit Beginn der disco-Zeit flog der Rock aus den Listen der Radiosender.

Anfang der 80er gab es noch mal einen Aufschwung mit Ozzys Solokarriere:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Der "Blizzard of Oz" hat derartig zugeschlagen, wie nichts anderes danach.
Crazy Train und Mr. Crowley liefen ununterbrochen.

Die beiden Folge-LPs waren fast genau so gut.
Bei "Shot In The Dark" hat man schon sehr genau die kommerzielle Richtung gemerkt und das Fehlen von  Randy Rhoads.

Danach dümpelte die Rockmusik so vor sich hin.

In England kam dann mit the New Wave Of British Heavy Metal wieder frischer Wind in den Laden.
Iron Maiden, Def Leppard und Saxon waren längere Zeit im Radio zu hören.

Mitte der 80er Jahre war dann aber wieder Schluß.

Ein paar mal ein kleines Aufflammen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7GERh0sQzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


von Deep Purple und Co.  - dann war der Hardrock endgültig aus dem Radio verschwunden.

Auch die seltenen Ausnahmen (Iron Maiden - Brave New World - Nomad - 2000):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5Xe4EvTN_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bestätigen die Regel.

Wer mal etwas Geld und Zeit investieren will:
https://www.amazon.de/Rock-Gesamtwe...1&keywords=Rock&qid=1616968899&s=books&sr=1-4  .

Es gibt 4 Bände.
Besser zusammenfassen kann man die Rock-Geschichte wohl nicht.

Und wer alle Kaufzwang-LPs hat, dem wird es nie langweilig.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich für meinen teil kann mittlerweile kaum noch normales radio hören. Deshalb läuft, wo es nur geht, radio BOB. Da bekommt man wenigstens ACDC (plus derivate), bruce springsteen und co. Das kann man sich dann auch den ganzen tag geben.


Geht mir in etwa genau so.
Ich höre fast garkein Radio mehr und wenn dann BOB.
Aber meist höre ich über Soundcloud oder Amazon Music.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mitte der 80er Jahre war dann aber wieder Schluß.[...]
> dann war der Hardrock endgültig aus dem Radio verschwunden.


GnR und Metallica vergessen? Kann man mögen oder nicht, aber es war Hardrock/Metal im Radio Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> GnR und Metallica vergessen? Kann man mögen oder nicht, aber es war Hardrock/Metal im Radio Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er.


*Da *waren die Gruppen alle noch, aber eben nicht im Radio.
Die Konzerte waren ja auch brechend voll.

Nur die Musikindustrie wollte andere Trends durchsetzen.
Man kann mal das Vorwort zum Rocklexikon lesen, da ist es sehr schön erklärt:
https://www.amazon.de/Rock-Lexikon-1-Siegfried-Schmidt-Joos-2009-07-27/dp/B01LP2TDMM/ref=sr_1_13?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=Rocklexikon&qid=1617008672&sr=8-13 .

Schmidt-Joos zeigt ganz klar die Enstehung, Strömungen und Entwicklung des Rock.
Genau so wird die Steuerung der Sendungen im Radio durch die Musikindustrie dargestellt und die angeblichen "Wellen" des Musikgeschmacks klargestellt.

Die hat bei Weitem nicht der pöbelnde Konsument sondern die Industrie gezielt gesteuert.
Wer oder was im Radio gespielt wurde, war ganz klar von der Industrie festgelegt.

Ich hab öfter mal Radio Luxemburg auf englisch (Two-O-Eight; 208m) auf Mittelwelle gehört abends mit dem Handradio im Bett.

Da wurde ein zu pushender Titel nicht 3mal, sondern 30 mal am Abend gespielt.
Wo das Geld herkam, war wohl klar.

Da sich die viele Rocker selbst zur Ruhe gesetzt haben mit Alkohol und anderen Drogen und da wahrscheinlich auch schon fast alles gespielt ist, hat die Kreativität später stark gelitten.

Von Deep Purple angefangen über Genesis und Iron Maiden kann man das ganz klar nachweisen.

Bei Deep Purple ging mit Richie Blackmoore einer der kreativen Köpfe.
Alles was nach 1975 kam war eben weichgespülter in Richtung Blues.
Mit Stormbringer ging es schon los.

Danach kam nur noch mit der Mark 2 Besetzung und Ritchie richtig Schwung in die Bude und die drei Platten sind auch richtig gut und *Hard* Rock (Perfect Strangers, House Of The Blue Light und The Battle Rages On).

Bei Genesis dasselbe.
Nach Gabriels Weggang kam nur noch Kommerz.
Zwar sehr guter teilweise, aber eben nicht mit dem lyrischen/ musikalischen Tiefgang  wie in The Firth Of Fith, The Fountain Of The  Salmacis , In The Cage, Supper' s Ready, The Battlle Of Epping Forest oder The Retun Of The Giant Hogweed.

Danach kamen zwar noch ein paar Perlen (Home By The Sea1+2, ...) aber der Rest war halt Kommerz, wenn auch sehr guter (Mama, Land of Confusion, Jesus He Knows Me, Illegal Alien, Abacab, ...).

Abacab ist eine Ausnahme.
Live im Wembley gehört es zu meinen Libelingstiteln:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvOms5JXDXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Rutherford hat extra die *blaue* Gitarre rausgeholt. 
https://www.amazon.de/GENESIS-LIVE-..._title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1617011703&sr=8-1 .

Das kann man jetzt mit allen Gruppen so durchsehen, es ist erstaunlicherweise bei allen gleich.
Die letzten sieben LPs von Deep Purple hab ich mir 1 mal angehört und weggelegt.

Iron Maiden ebenso.
Nach Brave New World kam nichts mehr, gar nichts.
Die letzte CD hab ich mir nur aus Mitleid gekauft.

Die ist ein Trauerspiel für Heavy Metal Götter.
Es zuckt nicht mehr in den Knochen - bei keinem Titel.

Obwohl die Platten teilweise ganz vorn in den Charts waren, ist da nicht ein einziges Lied hängengeblieben (von 55 bei Deep Purple oder so).

Dagegen kann ich Machine Head oder Rising hören, wann ich will.
Sofort ist da Gefühl mitreißender Musik da.

Egal ob Stargazer oder Highway Star - das rockt!
Immer!


----------

